# IUI in Liverpool



## Summer1984 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to the forums so not quite there with the lingo I'm seeing on here yet so bare with me! 

Myself and my partner approached our GP 2 years ago in order to start a family. He didn't have a clue what the process was as he hadn't come across it before (I felt awful for him because he clearly felt a bit awkward and wasn't sure what to do or say, haha) but eventually we got referred to the Hewitt Centre in Liverpool Womens' Hospital. After having fertility tests and finding no fertility issues, we were told that Liverpool Primary Care Trust don't even consider same sex couples for funding unless we have proven failed attempts.

Cue us being given a price list and various prices circled that we had to pay. We then received a bill through the post for £340 to cover the cost of some of the blood tests that we took (e.g. Downs Syndrome). We weren't told about this cost and after phoning the Centre we were informed that we can't move on to the next stage of treatment until the bill is covered. We therefore just decided that we will pay the bill on Monday and move on. I was wondering if anyone else had to pay for blood tests in order fertility clinics in the North West or if it was included in the treatment later down the line (which will cost us £922.50 for each IUI attempt with donor sperm included). I'm terrified that we are going to have lots more hidden costs. We have been together for 5 and a half years and have been saving like mad for our Civil Partnership which is in August this year. Our IUI treatment is starting in the Autumn just after our CP - so timing of costs is really vital at the moment.

Also, has anyone else experienced IUI at the Hewitt Centre, and how successful was it?

Thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not at Hewitt, but clinics do have a tendency to have lots of add ons regarding the prices.  That's what put me off doing IUI in this country, it was so blatantly expensive!  I'm doing egg sharing IVF now (in this country) and they also charged me over £300 for blood tests.  Then on top of the initial egg sharing price, there's extras for if I want to take my embryos to blast, if I want them in the embryoscope, if I want to freeze leftover ones.  So an egg share IVF which looked to be £1000 can easily come to £2500 with additional bits.


----------

